# Problem with release of spectra cut II



## mickipke (Jul 5, 2006)

Using Spectra Cut II. All of a sudden I am having a problem when I try to peel the carrier. Followed all of the directions. Temperature at 302, pressed using light pressure for 15 seconds. Let cool completly. Sometimes it peels off (not smooth and easy though) and sometimes It sticks to the carrier and doesn't release and ruins the shirt. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have had trouble with this also. The longer you can let it cool, I find the better. I had to increase my pressue slightly. However, I find that if I let it cool COMPLETELY and then find an area that I can start with okay, sometimes I have to rub my finger under there, along the vinyl to help seperate it from the carrier paper. It is more time consuming, I know, but it has helped me get the results I need. I too, have trouble. that is why anything that is a hot peel, is good for me. But give that a try with your finger.


----------



## mickipke (Jul 5, 2006)

I didn't think about Increasing the pressure. I was thinking maybe it was too heavy. I'll try that I let it cook until it was really really really cool.
Thanks for your help - I love this forum


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

mickipke said:


> I didn't think about Increasing the pressure. I was thinking maybe it was too heavy. I'll try that I let it cook until it was really really really cool.
> Thanks for your help - I love this forum


I've had the same problems with Spectracut II. It's sometimes very difficult to peel the backing off without peeling the vinyl off the shirt and ruining it. I've also have problems with Spectra Cut II peeling off of a polyester shirt I tried it on... I've also did a job with the SpectraCut Plus for nylon on about 15 nylon windshirts, and I just had one report that their number has peeled off  .

Which is why I prefer ThermoFlex Plus. I've never had any problems with ThermoFlex. It's great stuff and even feels softer after being applied. I'm about to the the Gorilla Grip stuff. I've heard some good reviews on it.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I also had the same problem and called Josh.

He indicated to watch the cutting depth because cutting into the myar can cuase issues.

I went with the Sports Film from Twill USA and have never looked back. It is a bit cheaper than Thermoflex and works great everytime.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

lauerja said:


> I went with the Sports Film from Twill USA and have never looked back. It is a bit cheaper than Thermoflex and works great everytime.


Good to know. I'll keep that in mind. thanks


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

rusty said:


> Which is why I prefer ThermoFlex Plus.


I've noticed the same thing with my first try of Spectra Cut II. I prefer to work with ThermoFlex which also seems easier to weed....at least for me.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

treadhead said:


> I've noticed the same thing with my first try of Spectra Cut II. I prefer to work with ThermoFlex which also seems easier to weed....at least for me.


Never had any problems weeding, cutting, peeling or finishing any Spectra Cut II product by following/adhering to the directions


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

CoolTech said:


> Never had any problems weeding, cutting, peeling or finishing any Spectra Cut II product by following/adhering to the directions


I too followed and adhered to the directions...for both products and ThermoFlex is a clear winner in my book. 

ThermoFlex has a much wider tolerance window than Spectra Cut II regarding the operating parameters. You con't have to be dead nuts on with ThermoFlex and you still get a great product. You can even peel it warm or cold with about the same ease and results.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

treadhead said:


> I too followed and adhered to the directions...for both products and ThermoFlex is a clear winner in my book.
> 
> ThermoFlex has a much wider tolerance window than Spectra Cut II regarding the operating parameters. You con't have to be dead nuts on with ThermoFlex and you still get a great product. You can even peel it warm or cold with about the same ease and results.


Ditto. I also follow the SpectraCut Directions to a T (I'm very anal about following instructions). If a product requires a heat press to be dead on for it to work, it's not a good product. If a product requires you to test and wash every color of vinyl before using it, it's not a good product.

I've never had any problems with Thermoflex, nor have I ever HEARD of anybody having problems with peeling the backing from Thermoflex, nor I have ever heard of anybody having Thermoflex peel off the shirt. And with all the variance in heat presses and operators, it's obviously a great product and very forgiving.

I'm not saying that SprectraCut won't work. I'm just saying that there's a much higher % of having problems with SpectraCut than with Thermoflex. That seems to be clear from all the reviews that I have read.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

rusty said:


> Ditto. I also follow the SpectraCut Directions to a T (I'm very anal about following instructions). If a product requires a heat press to be dead on for it to work, it's not a good product. If a product requires you to test and wash every color of vinyl before using it, it's not a good product.
> 
> I've never had any problems with Thermoflex, nor have I ever HEARD of anybody having problems with peeling the backing from Thermoflex, nor I have ever heard of anybody having Thermoflex peel off the shirt. And with all the variance in heat presses and operators, it's obviously a great product and very forgiving.
> 
> I'm not saying that SprectraCut won't work. I'm just saying that there's a much higher % of having problems with SpectraCut than with Thermoflex. That seems to be clear from all the reviews that I have read.


Here is my latest success with Spectra Cut II


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

CoolTech said:


> Here is my latest success with Spectra Cut II


Hey Cooltech.....is that Helen Georgia also Spectra Cut II?? I didn't realize that it could be printed on...if so...that's pretty cool.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey ole great and all knowing cooltech, give it up. How did you do the color print? tell us,tell us,come on you know how impaitent I can be!!!!!!!!!!.LOLO.... Your # 1 fan. .....JB


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

you cannot print on spectra cut in any form. They have a laminate on it that prevents printing. The colored design might have been color print or even opaque solution but was not spectra cut.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

COEDS said:


> Hey ole great and all knowing cooltech, give it up. How did you do the color print? tell us,tell us,come on you know how impaitent I can be!!!!!!!!!!.LOLO.... Your # 1 fan. .....JB


That one got in there by mistake... no, it is not Spectra Cut II, it's DuraCotton... Sorry about that one


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

That's what I admire about you Jim, nice enough to share your findings and confident enough to admit a mistake. My HERO. ....................JB


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

CoolTech said:


> That one got in there by mistake... no, it is not Spectra Cut II, it's DuraCotton... Sorry about that one


Darn!!  

I was getting a bit excited there for a minute!!


----------

